

Ask HN: Who's hiring Summer interns? (January 2011) - rgbrgb

And who wants to hire me?
======
philfreo
SAN FRANCISCO, CA - (on-site only, we can help relocate)

Quizlet (<http://quizlet.com/>) - creating a better way to study, over 1
million users, great JavaScript games, voice recognition, text-to-speech audio

Check out jobs page for real-time stream of what people are studying:
<http://quizlet.com/jobs/>

Looking for: great back-end (PHP5, Memcached, MySQL) and front-end
(JavaScript/Ajax) developers who want to work on products to help making
studying better for 3 million people/month.

------
jplewicke
Boston, MA (not remote)

MDT Advisers - We're a small quant investing shop working with machine
learning, financial analysis, and the hardest dataset in the world. We have an
internship that is similar to our full-time analyst position:
<http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp> , but that isn't on our website.

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

------
bmm6o
We're looking for interns. In addition to what's listed on our site, we're
putting together an intern team to build an android app (starting from
scratch, though it will be similar to an existing iPhone app). We can provide
housing if you don't live in Southern California.

<http://jobs.laserfiche.com/View/Details.aspx?jobid=33>

~~~
movingtohawaii
Thanks for posting this here! I just applied :)

------
mariusz10jonski
I will. I started filling my application. I also opened my Dream Team project
on <https://secure.bettermeans.com/projects/1144> It's actually opened for
those hanging out alone with Ideas or Skill. You can also find my profile
there. Hope to see you this summer.

------
guiseppecalzone
Can you say a little more about yourself? You can also email me directly at
joseph at hellofax dot com.

~~~
mariusz10jonski
@guiseppe was it @mariusz? If so, you can find my profile on linked in (the
same as nick).

------
bretthellman
CompanyLine is looking for product engineers. Email me (Brett @ CompanyLine)
for details.

